# Solved: network adapter/ ethernet controller



## mastercloak (Mar 26, 2010)

reformatted my desktop...wireless works because it's a card.. but my computer won't recognize the ethernet port. it's not under device manager. the ethernet is right on the motherboard so i can't just unplug it then plug it back in..i have no idea really.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/25/2010, 20:20:37
Machine name: ZAC-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.091208-0542)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Inspiron 530
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 3070MB RAM
Page File: 1172MB used, 5210MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 9600 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0622&SUBSYS_0546196E&REV_A1
Display Memory: 2291 MB
Dedicated Memory: 1011 MB
Shared Memory: 1279 MB
Current Mode: 1440 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0011.8208 (English)
DDI Version: 10
BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 6082560 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4562-11CF-CE5A-4D2501C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0622
SubSys ID: 0x0546196E
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Revision ID: 0x00A1
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C ModeVC1_B ModeWMV9_B ModeVC1_A ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 

{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2935
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/11/2009 00:43:16, 196096 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/19/2008 01:53:17, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2003
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/11/2009 00:38:40, 17408 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 03:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/19/2008 01:49:18, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 03:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x3012
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/19/2008 01:49:16, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 03:41:52, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 02:32:52, 53224 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/19/2008 01:49:16, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 03:41:52, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 122.8 GB
Total Space: 466.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Hitachi HDP725050GLA360 ATA Device

Drive: D:
Free Space: 5.9 GB
Total Space: 10.2 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Hitachi HDP725050GLA360 ATA Device

Drive: E:
Model: Optiarc DVD+-RW AD-7200S ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:39:17, 67072 bytes

Drive: F:
Model: ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:39:17, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: AMD-8151 HyperTransport(tm) AGP3.0 Graphics Tunnel
Device ID: ROOT\UNKNOWN\0000
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\GAGP30KX.SYS, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:42:35, 61496 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82562G 10/100 Network Connection #2
Device ID: ROOT\NET\0008
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1e6032.sys, 9.13.0016.0000 (English), 8/28/2009 19:16:18, 218616 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1e6032.din, 11/13/2008 14:59:06, 2789 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicCo26.dll, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 8/24/2007 11:58:20, 28272 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicInE6.dll, 9.10.0020.0000 (English), 8/4/2009 15:39:38, 62648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1000msg.dll, 9.08.0000.0000 (English), 12/14/2007 16:06:06, 121440 bytes

Name: Embedded Broadcom NetXtreme 5721 PCI-E Gigabit NIC #2
Device ID: ROOT\NET\0006
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60x.sys, 10.10.0000.0000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:25:04, 179712 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82576NS Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: ROOT\NET\0004
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1q6032.sys, 11.01.0006.0000 (English), 7/13/2009 20:55:16, 190632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1q6032.din, 2/23/2009 18:48:16, 3154 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicCo26.dll, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 8/24/2007 11:58:20, 28272 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicInstQ.dll, 9.10.0019.0000 (English), 6/3/2009 20:39:24, 61632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1qmsg.dll, 10.00.0016.0000 (English), 5/5/2009 18:09:30, 60000 bytes

Name: Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Device ID: ROOT\NET\0003
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60x.sys, 10.10.0000.0000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:25:04, 179712 bytes

Name: Embedded Broadcom NetXtreme 5721 PCI-E Gigabit NIC
Device ID: ROOT\NET\0002
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57nd60x.sys, 10.10.0000.0000 (English), 1/19/2008 00:25:04, 179712 bytes

Name: Intel(R) PRO/1000 GT Network Connection
Device ID: ROOT\NET\0001
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1g60i32.sys, 8.03.0015.0000 (English), 9/23/2008 19:12:12, 125560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1g6032.din, 8/14/2008 20:09:28, 2827 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicCo26.dll, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 8/24/2007 11:58:20, 28272 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicInstG.dll, 9.10.0005.0000 (English), 8/28/2008 21:37:54, 41080 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1000msg.dll, 9.08.0000.0000 (English), 12/14/2007 16:06:06, 121440 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82562G 10/100 Network Connection
Device ID: ROOT\NET\0000
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1e6032.sys, 9.13.0016.0000 (English), 8/28/2009 19:16:18, 218616 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Prounstl.exe, 9.01.0001.0000 (English), 4/12/2007 15:47:30, 154496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1e6032.din, 11/13/2008 14:59:06, 2789 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicCo6.dll, 2.00.0001.0000 (English), 3/7/2007 16:35:24, 28536 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicInE6.dll, 9.10.0020.0000 (English), 8/4/2009 15:39:38, 62648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1000msg.dll, 9.08.0000.0000 (English), 12/14/2007 16:06:06, 121440 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&08
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:42, 561152 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D7
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:52, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:46:05, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&EF
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:52, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 05:46:05, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 01:53:20, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 01:53:20, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 01:53:20, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&EA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 01:53:20, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 01:53:20, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&E8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 01:53:20, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:57, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:43:16, 196096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:34:25, 15872 bytes

Name: SM Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FD
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:49, 14312 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:52, 43496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:26, 19944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:42, 109032 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2920&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&FA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:49, 14312 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:52, 43496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:26, 19944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:42, 109032 bytes

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2916&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&F8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:41:14, 16440 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_92\3&2411E6FE&0&F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:55, 149480 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_10C0&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&C8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1e6032.sys, 9.13.0016.0000 (English), 8/28/2009 19:16:18, 218616 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1e6032.din, 11/13/2008 14:59:06, 2789 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicCo26.dll, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 8/24/2007 11:58:20, 28272 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NicInE6.dll, 9.10.0020.0000 (English), 8/4/2009 15:39:38, 62648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\e1000msg.dll, 9.08.0000.0000 (English), 12/14/2007 16:06:06, 121440 bytes

Name: Broadcom 802.11g Network Adapter #2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4318&SUBSYS_100F1043&REV_02\4&22B40817&0&00F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BCMWL6.SYS, 5.10.0079.0007 (English), 3/24/2010 00:03:45, 1880568 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmihvsrv.dll, 5.10.0079.0007 (English), 3/24/2010 00:03:45, 3854336 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmihvui.dll, 5.10.0079.0007 (English), 3/24/2010 00:03:45, 3538944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmwlcoi.dll, 5.10.0079.0007 (English), 3/24/2010 00:03:45, 91376 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0622&SUBSYS_0546196E&REV_A1\4&22F4F1A2&0&0008
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 7765504 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvBridge.kmd, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 4160 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 6082560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 667648 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 1560576 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 2731520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 401408 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv32.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 9940992 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvs.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 1277952 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcpl.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 13683232 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 641568 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmctray.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 92704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisps.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 4717088 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvgames.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 3496480 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccss.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 195104 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmobls.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 1280544 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 3803680 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccs.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 236064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (Arabic), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 45056 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwss.dll, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 2751008 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvPVEnc.ax, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 1253376 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.03.0021.0002 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 453152 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe, 7.15.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 207392 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvwsapps.xml, 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 43837 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapps.xml, 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 212711 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 9489 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 795104 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvdsp.chm, 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 187817 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nv3d.chm, 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 123842 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvmob.chm, 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 54988 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\help\nvcpl\nvwks.chm, 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 261806 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.cpl, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcplui.exe, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\nvtmpinst\nvcpl.chm, , 0 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.04.0000.0033 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod140.dll, 1.04.0000.0033 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 135168 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Your log shows Broadcom and Intel drivers installed....

Are you sure there are no Network cards listed in Device Manager and no unknown devices? Please take a screenshot of Device Manager with the Network section expanded.

Have you gone to the Dell site and installed all the drivers? You must install the latest Intel Chipset Driver INF Utility and then the correct driver which appears to be either an Intel or a Realtek driver.

Here's the Dell site for the 530: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=INSP_DSKTP_D530&os=WLH&osl=en&catid=&impid=

Also I'm surprised Windows Update doesn't have drivers for either card, have you manually run the Windows Update check and look at the optional updates?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

When you reformatted you system, did you do it using the System Factory Recovery or just a reinstallation of Vista? Have you downloaded and installed the proper drivers from Dell?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

You are too Quick for me Triple6


----------



## mastercloak (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## mastercloak (Mar 26, 2010)

a bunch of those are ones that i just tried installing manually.. just clicking one then hoping it was it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, you are indeed missing the chipset drivers and then you have several network drivers installed for the wrong hardware. Go to Programs & Features in the Control Panel and uninstall all the Intel Network drivers and all the Broadcom Ethernet drivers, just leave the Broadcom. Reboot when done and let re-detect the card again. If you still have multiple Ethernet cards in Device Manager then uninstall them from Device Manager and uninstall any devices with a Yellow Exclamation mark as well. Reboot again and let Windows reinstall the drivers, it may find a driver on Windows Update if you have the wireless connected.

You will still need this driver for the chipset no matter what: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&fileid=274390

Then if the Ethernet isn't working yet you need either the Intel or Realtek driver: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=INSP_DSKTP_D530&os=WLH&osl=en&catid=&impid=
Try the Realtek driver as it doesn't seem you tried that.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

mastercloak said:


> a bunch of those are ones that i just tried installing manually.. just clicking one then hoping it was it.


That doesn't work, it only works for drivers that do not have an installer and you download the correct driver. Windows will automatically install drivers that it has in its database.


----------



## mastercloak (Mar 26, 2010)

haha thanks!...uninstalling then rebooting did it..i was downloading that chipset about 5 minutes before i read this again.. but thanks alot! =D


----------

